# Introduction



## TraciHunter (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi I'm Traci and new to breeding mice. Originally started as feeders for snake but we've discovered we really enjoy them and would like to do fancy mice and feeders. I don't know who would buy fancy mice as pets or breeders and figured this was a good starting place, so that's why I joined. I don't know what types of mice we have but they aren't just one color. Pretty sure I have a champagne and chocolate mom and dad. They had 12 babies who have different color under bellies than the tops.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

The different color bellies are tans. And it's dominant, so one of the parents must also be a tan. Probably the champagne and you haven't had a close enough look at the belly to tell, that happened to me with my siamese. Do you know the eye colors yet for the babies? Those are often a handy clue when you try to pinpoint colors.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome 
So the mum in your picture is neither chocolate nor champagne. Those two colours together would (unless they carry other genes in common) give either 100% chocolate or 50% chocolate, 50% champagne depending on whether or not the chocolate carried pink eyed dilution. A champagne is a pink eyed chocolate. It'll require better pictures (clear ones, taken in daylight preferably) to help you decide colours of parents and babies. They are some lovely, healthy looking bubbers, though! ♥ Hope you enjoy your stay


----------

